# Exercise



## rebecca (Aug 20, 2011)

My V is 16 months old, and when I read about their exercise requirements I thought great, as I would be running lots of miles with him. 
At the moment I have only taken him up to 7 miles with me, I would like to run more miles with him but I have to watch his weight as he can get skinny very quickly and obviously growth development(waiting until 2 years when the growth plates have closed for longer distances) 

So his exercise at the moment consist of a morning and afternoon jaunt ,10-15 min run off lead around the fields and maybe a run once a week (7 miles) and that's it, sometimes it's just a run in the field just in the morning and he seems content with this! This is full on SPEED though!!

Do I have a lazy V or something


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Kian will run full speed for 30 minutes or so and then just lie down. 
Usually if I take him for an off leash jog (me jogging, him running like a mad man) he will be fine. We do that 3 days a week (5km) then he goes for an of leash sprint in a park for about 10 minutes and he's good to go home. 
We get home and he just relaxes. Oh and he's 3.5 yrs old.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

We have a lazy V. 

Ruby gets lots of play time during the day if she wants it, but mainly she just sleeps from 8:30-3 except for a mid-day wake to eat lunch. 

If she gets a 45 minute walk in the evening she's out for the night. Last night we didn't get a chance to walk her but threw her ball in the backyard for about 20 minutes and she was good to go to sleep for the evening.

I think all V's are different, but most are a lot more engergetic than Ruby for sure!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Cole will wake me at 7 ish cuz my sister gets up, so apparently "It's time to wake up!" lol But then he falls back asleep till around 3 or 4...eats dinner and sometimes goes back to sleep until 6 or 7 for his walk. 10, 15 min to and from the park... 30 ish minutes running off lead in the diamond. Sometime we drive and sometimes to a dif location. But it's taken him a while to get to this nice routine. We get home around 8 or 9 and he sleeps all night. I think I have a lazy Vizsla, for sure! 

Cole is almost 9 months old!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

https://www.tahoerimtrail.org/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=363&Itemid=51

This link is to the 165 mile Tahoe Rim trail. 

Bailey, Chloe and I are training to try this over five days. I'll be on my mountain bike for sections and hike sections. 

My dogs are 4 and 5 years old now. 

The plan it to do this late spring 2013.

A good Hungarian Pointer can run for hours if conditioned, just like any runner. 
A friend took his on a 100 mile mountain bike ride up in the Sierras in one day. His Vizsla was two years old.

Good conditioning, diet and staying hydrated are the keys.

Right now it is hunting season and Bailey can hunt 4 to 6 hours if it is cool and he gets water from the channels around the hunting area.

Good luck.

RBD


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Depends on weather conditions. Humid and hot days are lazy days. 
But, cool fall mornings... 1.5 hour bike ride on/off leash won't even make him hang his tongue out. 
Add another high energy dog to the mix and 30min of running and wrestling like mad is enough.


----------



## rebecca (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you for the replies and the link RBD, loved having a read through!
I think I was a bit surprised at the exercise requirement my V actually needed, as I was expecting that if he didn't get miles and miles of running, he'd be zooming around the house, being naughty and what not.
Obviously, I prepared myself ;D  for a dog like this and was actually pleasantly surprised!!


----------

